
US Considers Banning Laptops on Flights from Uk Airports - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/apr/25/us-considers-banning-laptops-on-flights-from-uk-airports
======
bootload
_" The bans sparked criticism from technology experts, who said the new rules
appeared to be at odds with basic computer science."_

What strange customs Americans have. Exactly how do you get a laptop into the
US legally without shipping it with your ^insecure^ luggage?

------
andy_ppp
I would not put it past the authorities to install malware on your computer
while inspecting them. Will need a burner laptop service at the airport :-/

------
chwilson
What an idiotic knee-jerk "security measure". Bets on how long before we have
to fly stark naked?

------
merastius
Just to be clear, this is just about carry-on luggage. You can still fly with
laptops in your checked-in luggage, despite what the title says. Still pretty
annoying though, for some people.

~~~
laaph
Considering how many laptops I've seen broken after going through checked-in
luggage, it's annoying enough that I suspect you would lose a lot of people on
that flight if you told them you had to check in the laptop.

------
robk
This is horrible horrible news. It was stupid when they did it from the middle
east and even stupider now from Europe where security is the same as in the
USA.

